# Sno Tek LCT, stuck/sticking valve?



## juicejug (Dec 14, 2013)

I inherited a Sno Tek snowblower with an LCT motor. Last winter It ran fine a couple of times, but became sad. It wouldn't consistently run and was spritzing oil/fuel mix from the 2 exhaust pipes.

We didn't have a rough winter so I put it away for the season until it was warm out and I could give it a good look.

In September I pulled it out of the shed to try and diagnose what I thought was going to be a ccompression problem. I put my guage on and found that, when cold, the compression would rise normally after 2-3 strokes, would stick at about 60 psi for a few strokes, then eventually rise to about 120-125 psi. 

This tells me sticking valve, so I tried it a few more times and it was relative each time.

I was told this was rebuilt before I received it and I'm guessing it hadn't been run outside of the shop.

I ran out the remaining gas after I was able to get it started. I then filled the tank and it started fine the next couple of times I checked it.

Fast forward to tonight. It's supposed to snow good overnight so I test ran it. Initially, with the choke on, it started right up. It ran with choke on for 45 seconds or so and began to need more fuel. I slowly started opening it up and then it stalled. I haven't been able to start it back up and it keeps occasionally firing (electric starter) but won't run on it's own.

I'm still working on the sticking valve theory. 

Does anyone have any experience with this motor, or have any advice in resolution?

Thanks!

Chip Timm


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

did you try to start it on starting fluid? I suspect that the carb is full of slime from the old gas that was left in it. I would pull the carb off and go through it. I am not familiar with the LCT carb but most small engine carbs are similar. Make sure all of the holes and passages are clear


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

juicejug welcome to the forum. sound like you have a carb problem and not a valve. what size snow tek do you have? there is a u tube video on how to clean a carb. its pretty simple.turn gas off, outside 10mm bolt on bowl will drain gas out of bowl. center 10mm bolt will let bowl to come off. clean center bolt up good and there is a jet in center of carb that can come out and clean also. the video is good to watch before you tare it apart.might want to change spark plug also. I have a 24in snow tek that I will have to clean carb before I use it. were suppose to get maybe 6in today when it is done snowing.give us a review on how it works. good luck. gayland


----------



## juicejug (Dec 14, 2013)

Not a carb problem. Ran a full tank of gas just 2 months ago.

Have tried starter fluid. Even without fluid it starts up when cold, but then doesn't continually run.

The problem is that it fires but not on every stroke, maybe 1 out of 3.

Plus as I said with the compression, the psi will climb for 2-3 strokes, maintain for several more strokes but not go sny higher, then will finally reach full compression after another few strokes.


----------



## juicejug (Dec 14, 2013)

Update - It's firing occasionally, but it's also backfiring through the carb. There is also spritzes of oil gas mix coming out the exhaust. I've tried adjusting the valves but still the same result. 

Compression is actually consistent, but it goes up to 60 psi for several strokes, halts and maintains for several strokes, then goes to ~150 psi.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

check the oil level and see if there is fuel in the oil. you may have a stuck float or a bad needle and seat allowing gas to flood the engine via the intake valve and contaminate the oil. Is this an ohv engine? if so it should be pretty easy to determine if a valve is hanging up.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Why would there be oil/fuel mix coming out of the exhaust? Looking up LCT, looks like they're OHV and like Carl says, you can pop the valve cover off and see how the valves are.


----------



## juicejug (Dec 14, 2013)

On further inspection, I have already pulled the cover and checked the valves. They do seem to be operating properly.

As per Carl's comment, there does seem to be fuel in the oil. I'll pull the carb and check it. 


Does anyone have any links to a carb cleaning for this motor?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

juicejug said:


> Update - It's firing occasionally, but it's also backfiring through the carb. There is also spritzes of oil gas mix coming out the exhaust. I've tried adjusting the valves but still the same result.
> 
> Compression is actually consistent, but it goes up to 60 psi for several strokes, halts and maintains for several strokes, then goes to ~150 psi.


Sounds like a gas flooded engine. Shut of the gas and pull the float bowel and check the float needle and seat. Spray some carburetor cleaner up into the float needle seat and clean the float needle tip. If the rubber tip is damaged replace with a new float needle. You will also need to change the oil as well. I always shut of the gasoline after shutting down the engine. This prevents flooding from occurring if the float needle is not sealing well.


----------



## juicejug (Dec 14, 2013)

Just got done with the carb. Still no luck.

Carb is like brand new

Still backfires.


----------



## juicejug (Dec 14, 2013)

Okay, got it figured out. Below is what had happened and what worked.

I took the carb off and cleaned it - there are several good youtube videos for this.

I completely drained the fuel and added fresh with Stabil

I checked the compression. It would go to 60 just fine for the first few strokes, would maintain for a few strokes and then eventually climb to ~150. I thought this might be an indication of sticking valves

I adjusted the valves .15mm on the exhaust and .12 on the intake. (The valves both moved freely by hand).

I checked the oil. It seemed that fuel seeped into the oil with the valve being left open so I changed the oil.

After all this, it was still doing the same thing and wouldn't run. The cylinder also seemed like it was flooding for some reason.

My plug appeared to be firing normally when I pulled and tested it, but since I was still having problems I decided to replace it anyway.
I turned off the fuel altogether, sprayed 3 seconds of fluid directly into the cylinder (mostly to try and rid the fuel), replaced the plug with a new brand name plug, and it fired right up.


----------

